# Snagging



## sparkbr (May 28, 2009)

My new snagging hook


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2009)

What is that used for? We used to use big hooks like that to lift Stripers off the piers.


----------



## sparkbr (May 28, 2009)

That's about as good a guess as I've come up with. The company I use for my netting supplies (memphis net) had it listed. I think it said it was a 24/0. I had to get it just to see. lol. I think if I tried snagging with it, I'd need to drag it behund the boat. my luck, I'd hook a tree or something and rip my transom off. lol.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 28, 2009)

thats pretty cool. make for good decoration if you cant find anything to use it for


----------



## Brine (May 28, 2009)

We use those in one of the lakes down here on a carolina rig with a cinder block as a weight and a beef brisket as bait for big flatheads..... :---)


----------



## Nickk (May 28, 2009)

:shock: 

you should get another one and then take a log and make a giant crankbait....start whiddlin'!


----------



## Andy (May 28, 2009)

Is that a snag hook or a grappling hook for when you're practicing your ninja skills...??

:lol:


----------



## mr.fish (May 29, 2009)

I need one of them to catch and remove all the scum that has taken over my brothers pond this year. #-o


----------



## Andy (May 30, 2009)

mr.fish said:


> I need one of them to catch and remove all the scum that has taken over my brothers pond this year. #-o



You can use an old minnow sein. Tie on some longer strings and skim the scum out. That is if it's the floating kind of scum, and the pond isn't real big.


----------



## stinkynathan (May 31, 2009)

I've never done this (except accidentally), but people around here on the Missouri get special tags to snag paddle fish. I assume they use a pretty big treble, but I'm not sure if it would be that big.

I actually snagged one on my first drop-shot rig cast a month or so ago. Well, I snagged a clump of braided line that was snagged on the paddle. That thing pulled my boat around for 15 minutes before it was tired out enough that I could hand-pull the braid line in to cut him free. Probably would have been five feet long if I could have measured it.

The joys of fishing on the big water..... :roll:


----------



## Zum (May 31, 2009)

Thats great that you got that braid out the water and off that beast.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 10, 2009)

Argh, That be for catchin' whales matey. Don' be lettin the Cap'n borrow it or ye won' be gettin' 'er back any time soon.


----------

